# Does anyone know where the Ann Summers store in O'Connell St, Dublin has moved to?



## Charley (3 Apr 2007)

Does anyone know where the Ann Summers store in O'Connell St, Dublin has moved to, or has it closed down?


----------



## Lyndan (3 Apr 2007)

*Re: Ann Summers shop?*

Try calling them maybe

DUBLIN
30/31 O'Connell Street,
Dublin
T: 003531 8781385


----------



## Charley (3 Apr 2007)

*Re: Ann Summers shop?*

Thanks, tried that but no answer..


----------



## foxylady (4 Apr 2007)

*Re: Ann Summers shop?*



Charley said:


> Thanks, tried that but no answer..


 

Charley 

I passed there this morning and the shop is closed for a makeover, reopening on the 27th April.


----------



## Charley (11 Apr 2007)

*Re: Ann Summers shop?*

...that's good to know, thanks for the update Foxylady!


----------



## histagaw (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ann Summers shop?*

Hi everyone just had to let you know that if you can't get into the Ann Summers shop you could visit the site I always use coz I can't get to Dublin that often, its a Fab site and your delivery is posted out to you.Its [broken link removed] Enjoy!!!


----------

